# In Hurghada in Oct 2009?



## Riley87 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi

Is anyone gonna be in Hurghada this October. Im only visiting for a week. Its one of my many visits i hope to take before i move for good next year.
It would be good to meet up and chat with anyone living there already

xxx


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi will just miss you as flying from sharm to Hurghada staying El Gouna end of Sept.


----------



## Celinehurghada (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,

I saw your message to late to meet you but if you have any question about hurghada, I am living there for 3 years.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Riley87 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is anyone gonna be in Hurghada this October. Im only visiting for a week. Its one of my many visits i hope to take before i move for good next year.
> It would be good to meet up and chat with anyone living there already
> ...


Only just seen this, when are you next out, and why are you moving here? What do you intend to do, work, retire,etc. Helen


----------

